# I have this Coby tv / dvd combo



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have this Coby tv / dvd combo TFDVD1995


http://www.cobyusa.com/files/manuals/TFDVD1995_MN.pdf


I connect my computer to this t.v. using rca plug.

6FT 3.5mm Mini Plug to RCA Hook Computer To Stereo 6 FT

Amazon.com: 6FT 3.5mm Mini Plug to RCA Hook Computer To Stereo 6 FT: Electronics


But I wish to listen to the sound from my computer come out from my t.v. speakers.

How do I connect it so the sound from my computer will come out from t.v. speakers
and work ?

I try the from computer output using rca cord to back use plugs red and black to back of t.v. , but no sound. Am I doing something wrong ?
There are other jacks at the back of t.v. but I don't think they are right ones to use.

Thank you.


----------

